# 2010 Brute not wanting to idle



## Bradley (Jan 12, 2011)

Me and my cousin bought our brutes at the same time and his seems to want to die or not idle after he lets off the gas. Anything causing this or anything to adjust? Mine only dies after I goose it really hard and let off immediately but nothing like his. I thought it might be because it needs to be broken in but it has 100 miles on it.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Dirty air filter?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the EFI bikes are known to die like that. (as you describe yours does)
his seems to be a bit worse.

i was able to fix mine 98%. blipping the throttle used to kill it at times and riding then letting off would too.
i went in to the map in my pc3 and adjust 0% throttle for the RPM's im at when i let off and it dies.


----------



## suzukiking07 (Jan 3, 2011)

i just had the same issue on my 2010 brute force 750...i brought it to a very good kawasaki dealer and they found the air idle control not working and one of my plugs were bad because of it..so they changed it and put new plugs in and she is back to begin great again


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Idle it up mine did it when new when I was mud water of ran the crap out of it and let off it would die


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

CTBruterider said:


> Dirty air filter?


This could be, the dealer we get all of our four wheelers from cakes that air filter grease on the air filter. My rancher i bought from them was so bad they couldnt get it to start.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

do a how to on the fuel adjustment because we need a really good detailed one with pictures and such....


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

suzukiking07 said:


> they found the air idle control not working and one of my plugs were bad because of it..so they changed it and put new plugs in and she is back to begin great again


+1
That's it, P/N 49116-0021.

EFI bikes engine stalling when coming to stop is NOT normal. 
Something is wrong with the bike if that happens. Air idle speed control (AISC) valve supplies just right amount of air to the throttle body when butterfly valves are 100% closed (or when throttle is closed). That's how engine is able to get the precise amount of air for smooth idling. If there is a corrosion or something that prevents the AISC to open, the engine will not get any air and stalls out or sometimes erratic idling. Yes, AISC is there for idling purpose. As soon as throttle is open, the AISC's function is not needed. Even though the Kawi's part name simply says "valve", the actual part is little more complicated. It is a dc stepper motor assembly - which is able to change the opening amount very slightly depending on ambiernt temp, atmosphereic pressure, etc in order to supply the exact amount of air to the engine. That's the beauty of the EFI.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 12, 2011)

So your saying his AISC needs to be replaced or can it be cleaned? I looked at the parts diagram and it looks like it is located on the right side of the frame right below the handle bars is that correct? Anything else to check?


----------

